# Free apps for Samsung Champ Deluxe DUOS



## sepala

Hey guys,

Can someone please tell me where to find free apps(If games, I am glad!) for "Samsung Champ Deluxe DUOS" phone? The phone is in the following link

http://www.samsung.com/in/consumer/mobile-phone/mobile-phone/touch-phone/GT-C3312MSSINU

Please help


----------



## DoubleHelix

It's a cheap feature phone. It's not a smart phone. The operating system is proprietary.


----------



## sepala

so no appa for this? 

however i installed opera mini yesterday. so there must be something i guess


----------



## DoubleHelix

Just about all feature phones can run Opera Mini, but there's no "app store" for that type of phone. It's running a proprietary operating system not Android, iOS, or Windows Phone.


----------



## sss111219

I recommend u to visit m.getjar.com from ur mobiles inbuilt browser and enjoy unlimited apps...


----------

